# RACINE



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have not seen any reports on racine. Was it not fishable this year?


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not really they are working on hydros there so no flow in Ohio side . There have been some fishing going on but most people found other places to fish till they are done.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the info.


----------

